# National Registry for international EMS employment



## LawKev (Sep 25, 2010)

Is it a good idea to take the National Registry exam if I would like to work overseas some day? My state does not use the National Registry.

Thanks


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 25, 2010)

Nah probably dont make much diff mate, the US certs are so notoriously inadequate anyway

Oops did Brown just go there, my bad


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 25, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Nah probably dont make much diff mate, the US certs are so notoriously inadequate anyway
> 
> Oops did Brown just go there, my bad



It would not make any difference I'll agree with you on that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 25, 2010)

If you are looking at eventually work overseas for a contractor, then yes. NR is the only thing they take. The company I'm in talks to work for in Kuwait will not even look at anyone without NR cert


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, MOST jobs REQUIRE National Registry when working abroad.

The jobs with many American companies in Afghanistan or Iraq did not require it, but every other foreign company did.

If you wanted to work in other countries or for foreign companies which do rotations in other countries, then YES you must have national registry.

Thanks to all those who have never worked internationally and responded incorrectly.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 26, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Yes, MOST jobs REQUIRE National Registry when working abroad.
> 
> The jobs with many American companies in Afghanistan or Iraq did not require it, but every other foreign company did.
> 
> ...



I think it depends on what you call working "internationally" and where.

Contracting for a company in parts of the world that are about as corrupt and lawless as it is possible to get may indeed require national registry, but you certainly are not going to go to a modern country with it and get hired on a municiple or state run service of any type.

Having gone through the task of having to prove my education "comparable" to local standards, I can tell you that it is not a simple process and national registry means absolutely nothing in it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 26, 2010)

You are correct, I am speaking from a contracting perspective.

Do not think you will show up in the UK, AUS, NZ and think a NR card will solve all your issues and allow you to work.

Oil rigs, remote 3rd world medical clinics, war zones...that is what I was addressing.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey you know what, these rogue and lawless parts of the planet may even allow Brown to practice some form of medical mumbo jumbo .... sweet


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 26, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Hey you know what, these rogue and lawless parts of the planet may even allow Brown to practice some form of medical mumbo jumbo .... sweet



Probably, 

But you have to live with yourself.

Might be easier if you didn't know what you don't know, but ignorance doesn't seem to be your strong suit. (or you would clearly be happier if ignorance is bliss)


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 26, 2010)

Aw shucks you got me man its just so hard to live with myself! 

Mrs Brown says the same thing now that i think of it .....


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes I agree with AFK it really does help all those situations and many times is required.
 In addition to oil rigs, the middle east, and military bases, some states (like Hawaii) will not accept any states certification, only NREMT along with your program hours and college credits.


----------



## NMEMT-I (Oct 5, 2010)

*Overseas jobs*

So how the heck do I get a Contract job overseas as an EMT-I??:unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2010)

CHS is looking for some EMT-Is to work in Kuwait. If you have tactical experience there is a company near El Paso (I'm assuming you're near me cause of your name) that tends to send people overseas on training missions. 

BTW, if you are from NM, nice to see another from the state


----------



## Atlas (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone have any information on finding a job in Dubai? I hear you actually need an RN status to do that =/


----------



## Kthanid (Nov 27, 2010)

NMEMT-I said:


> So how the heck do I get a Contract job overseas as an EMT-I??:unsure:



Go overseas. 

Africa as an example will take an EMT-I as a volunteer in about any of its 50 countries. Meet the local expats in paid work, network and hey presto score a gig somewhere. Worst case you come back without a job but great experience and stories for the grandkids.

Its the way we all got jobs before the internet.


----------



## dtrojan07 (Dec 20, 2010)

NMEMT-I said:


> So how the heck do I get a Contract job overseas as an EMT-I??:unsure:



Get your Paramedic! NREMT-P


----------

